# Deep Creek elk hunt



## utahnate (Jul 11, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone had a bull tag out on the deep creeks and how the hunts went. Got the points to draw a tag out there in 2016.


----------



## Jb3hunter (Feb 29, 2016)

*Deep creek elk*

You say you have the points how many? What hunt are you hoping to draw?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Deep Creek LE archery elk tags pretty easy to get.

Bonus permits could go to guys with only 4 points this year....


----------



## Jb3hunter (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes archery tags are easy to draw. But they can be a very tough tag to fill on that unit. Seven out of 10 people will go home empty-handed.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

JB, those odds aren't very different than any archery elk hunt. I know a guy that hunted it 3 years ago and ate his tag but he did find elk and had some chances but nothing quite came together. He found a couple monsters preseason but they aren't dumb out there.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

It's definitely a different place out there very unique. some of the bulls are amazing . I have never hunted big game out there but could definitely see why one would want to


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

I would never hunt archery out there again. I think all hunters had trouble in 2015. The access has muzzle load and rifle hunters all over the archery hunters while they scout for their season. I have some tips that may help you be successful if you want to hunt with a rifle. Message me and I can send you my phone. I would be happy to share what a know.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

You guys are all replying to a post from a year ago. This is comical.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The thread started in November 2015, so not a year. And he was specifically asking about a hunt for 2016, so since that hunting season he was planning for hasn't even started yet, I submit that the responses are still very relevant...and probably appreciated. 

Probably not all that comical, when you think about it.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

He hasn't logged in since December of last year. So I'll stick with comical Vanilla. Everyone is giving pointers to a ghost.


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

It still helps if someone else searches Deep Creeks even a year or two from now. I wish I would have known what I now know from hunting it and I would have turned my archery tag back in. I searched from years past when I went and didn't find much. Perhaps its not so comical unless your just an ___hole or not too smart (not sure which is worse). Probably won't even understand the implication. -O,-


----------



## quailchaser (May 26, 2015)

I agree with Maffleck. 

I hunted the 2015 Deep Creek LE muzzleloader hunt. It was extremely hot, the elk stayed on the rez, and people were all over the place on 4-wheelers. 

I did see some nice bulls. I'm sure a few were harvested. What made me not enjoy the hunt was that the hunting area was very limited, specifically to the bench area. 

I like hunting. I will hunt in most places. I took a cow here in the late 90's. The Deep Creeks are an interesting, rugged place. 

I'm a non-resident. I burned 5 points on this hunt: 1 out of 20 odds. In hindsight, I would have turned the tag back also. Overall it was not what one would expect from a LE hunt. 

I'm not trying to bash the unit or the area. It just didn't work out for me, and I'll be looking to do something different in future. 

Hopefully this helps someone in the future on deciding for this unit. 

Good luck to all this fall!


----------

